# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Google Chrome

## olejah

*05 ноября, 2010*

*Программа:* Google Chrome версии до 7.0.517.44 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

Описание: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения, относящейся к редактированию текста. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с обработкой большого количества данных в теге textarea. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, относящейся к наличию bad cast при обработке SVG элементов. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке XPath данных. Удаленный пользователь может заставить приложение обратиться к некорректным участкам памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения, относящейся к секциям контроля текста. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Множественные целочисленные переполнения обнаружены при обработке шрифтов. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на Linux платформы.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в libvpx. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, относящейся к использованию удаленного объекта фрейма. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с некорректным использованием типов данных в событиях объектов.

10. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке SVG. Удаленный пользователь может заставить приложение обратиться к элементам за пределами массива и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.google.com/chrome 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 7.0.517.44 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Gelezako

я не пойму одного, процесс гуглапдейт постоянно висит в памяти, но пока не зайдёшь в эбаут хрома, апдейт не начнёт качаться. Почему? Что там делает вообще этот процесс. Смотрю этот пост создан 4 дня назад а у меня версия 7.0.517.41. Почти неделя у меня уже браузер уязвимый ...

----------

